
Twitter behavior can predict users' income level - jimsojim
http://phys.org/news/2015-09-twitter-behavior-users-income.html
======
Vexs
I can't say much of this is surprising, except for the bit about fear. Any
thoughts about what would cause this?

~~~
realquick81
Yes.

> for example, those who earn more tend to express more fear and anger on
> Twitter.

That is to be expected. If you know your r/K selection theory, K individuals
have larger-than-average amygdalae which is responsible for awareness, risk-
assessment and consequentially fear.

K individuals in human beings are those who aren't promiscuous, marry early
and have kids, and by consequence are infinitely less likely to be poor.

> Perceived optimists have a lower mean income.

This also makes sense, since r-individuals in human beings are more welcome to
hope and change (optimism), and they tend to be less well-off financially
since they switch their survival needs onto K-individuals (demanding help from
them for paying their student loans, providing food stamps, etc).

------
pmcgrathm
Something as benign as your user agent, previous browsing activity, or
individual site cookie can predict income more accurately than a regressional
analysis of salary data as compared to twitter themes.

